# Is this mucus or worms/parasites? [pic]



## MrBowel (May 17, 2015)

Hello,

I have colon problems for three years now (namely mucus and shapeless soft stools, acid smell and undigested parts). Lately someone noticed it could be due to worms/parasites and this made me wonder if this could be the cause of my problems. I have made a picture of which you can see here if your not eating:

http://www.curezone.org/upload/Parasites/Forum_01/20150519_070912.jpg

Does anyone know if these are worms or parasites or just mucus? I just noticed I have a lot of other 'strings' in my stools.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

The link brought me to the home page of uppix.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Link only goes to site homepage for me.


----------



## MrBowel (May 17, 2015)

I have changed the link. Can you try again?


----------



## MrBowel (May 17, 2015)

MrBowel said:


> I have changed the link. Can you try again?





Leo41 said:


> Link only goes to site homepage for me.


Fixed


----------



## MrBowel (May 17, 2015)

No one?


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what parasites look like, but there mucus I get (which is alot) looks somewhat like that. A bit different in color (mine tends to be lighter). Sorry I can't offer more insight :-(


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't see any parasite there. Many parasites are microscopic and can't be seen with the naked eye. Others such as pinworms are visible. You can find some photos of pinworms on wikipedia to know how they look like.

Can your doc order an ova&parasite test?


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

The mucus I get often is usually clear or just "tinted" by stool. This pic on a hard surface to me makes it harder to tell. I suggest looking at it when in the toilet. It should somewhat clump together in the water. Usually when in water it is very easy to tell. Not to get overly graphic but also you can probe it with something once in the toilet... lifting it out with an object. If mucus (which it likely is) it will be like lifting mucus from the water.. not worms.

Still... from what I see.. comparing it to what I can see online as examples of parasites vs. what I see every few days myself... I'd lean towards mucus. Though still important to note.. for me.. when I get mucus I usually have very little, if any stool present at the time.


----------



## Philadelphia24 (Feb 11, 2017)

Did you ever find out if it was parasites?


----------



## ormaman333 (Jan 21, 2017)

Wouldn't hurt to take a worm treatment to be sure


----------

